# 7 foot bull shark in the bay



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Was fishing a dock light off Calhoun Road in Destin a couple nights ago a spotted a big shark swimming just outside of the light. Went out last night to the same spot with the appropriate gear and some ladyfish for chum and bait. My buddy and I tossed our ladyfish chunks out on 13/0 circle hooks and he hooked up within 10 minutes. Fought real hard for about an hour and we finally gaffed and landed it. Turned out to be a 7 foot Bull Shark.. in 4 feet of water! Took him home and made some nice steaks for me and my neighbors and for his friends. We made sure we didn't waste this shark.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Please let us know what it tastes like.
I have an idea, but would like verification.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure if that one is legal ... 54 in minimum :hungry Great eating!!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

7 X 12 = 84 yeap its legal


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome catch! I have been eating off a 4' Blacktip we caught in the surf last weekend. Very good eating! I did clean it right away to avoid the sharks urine contaminating the meat as I have been told happens as they die.

Please let us know how the bull steaks taste.


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Steaks are delicious. Marinated mine in caribbean jerk sauce and grilled them for about 20 minutes. Mouth watering.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

STUD!! ive never ate shark before either but im sure it is tasty


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Shoot man! You think 4ft is shallow for a Bull? I've been buzzed by 6-7footers in knee deep water while wade fishing grassflats.

Nice job,
Alex


----------

